# A few more shop made handtools



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

After a thread a few months back on shop made tools, I was recently asked to post a few of mine. Here are some…

Chamfer plane. This is a bevel up orientation in Jarrah with a 15 degree bed. The butterfly "knob" is deliberate so that adjustments may be made quickly. The blade is extended after each run until the profile/depth is reached …










This is a dovetail plane. I used a derelict skew rabbet plane as the base.










Old Woman's Tooth (OWT), or router plane.



















For perspective ..










Stairsaw…










Small carcase/tenon saw (10" crosscut) ...










Small bowsaw for dovetails ..










Small infill bevel up smoother from a Stanley #3 (a fantastic performer!) ..










30" razee jointer in Jarrah (60 degree bevel down) ..










A set of carving knives for a friend …




























A dovetail marking knife and awl set ..



















There are more if you are not bored! There are also tutorials on my website to make some of these tools.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Keep on posting them, please?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW!!! Amazing and absolutely beautiful! I love them. Keep posting PLEASE!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

very well done, show us more


----------



## MrChips (Feb 4, 2009)

Beauty, and Function all in one. Nuff Said.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Let's see ..

Mallets are easy.










A plane setting hammer, with brass and leather faces ..










Marking tools!

An infilled and dovetailed dovetail saddle (1:7 ratio - my favourite) ..










I received many requests to make these for others, so I looked for a less complex design. I came up with this, a brass saddle (1:5, 1:6, 1:7, 1:8). They were actually more work to file accurately ..










Did I say marking knife or marking knives? 










My favourite user, in Olve and Jarrah ..










Fibonacci gauge, in Tasmanian Blackwood with handmade brass rivets..



















Cutting gauge …










A fishtail chisel (for cleaning out corners of half-blind dovetails), in Tasmanian Blackwood ..










This was an entry in the Wood Central 2008 Tool Comp. Nah, didn't win (but did get an honourable mention) - a brace and driver set in Jarrah and brass, in a She-oak toolbox-with-drawer ..



















Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Every single piece of yor work is so beautiful. Great job, Derek Cohen!
Do you make "Straight Edge Rule" from wood?
Please continue…posting


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Woodworm

No straight edges in wood, although I do sometimes use these winding sticks as such ..










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*Incredible!!!!!* PLEASE POST MORE if you have them?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

wow…now that is art!


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

On the infilled and dovetailed dovetail saddle, how are the pins secured, epoxy? Did you make them from tube brass stock or buy pins? (meaning also: Are they straight, tapered, etc)


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy smokes!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A great ensemble of tools, from a great craftsman.*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW WHAT A COOLECTION of fine woodworking tools. My hats off to you. I have saved your website for future use. Keep up the fine posts and the beautiful work.


----------



## woodbutcherer (Dec 9, 2008)

beautiful work! Most of my self made tools are just very…utilitarian (rough, and less than beautiful). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

My tool-making is limited to using a stick to fish ants out of a hole. Your tool-making is something glorious. I perked up when I saw the topic entry and who posted it, and this post is *waaay* beyond expectations. I have a pile of OME irons left over after upgrading to Hock. This post starts fires in the imagination. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all the kind words. These tools are not difficult to build. A little patience … (and skill in hiding mistakes!).

Here is one more for now. You really need to read the article on my website .. Shooting for Perfection.

My most recent developments in shooting board design.




























Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Derek,
each tool looks fantastic and I believe they work as well as they look (one gets that impresion immediately).
Don't go anywhere - as soon as I finish a few urgent projects in the house I'll have to knock on your e-mail and get a few pointers (don't worry, this will take a while as I'm a beginner and have a lot to do  ) .

BR,Vjeko


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

My chin hurts!!! It hit my desk with each picture: Great work!


----------



## ManOWood (Jan 3, 2009)

These are amazing and your shop is beautifully arranged.


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for showing us your tools Derek. I was inspired to make this knife. It doesn't compare much aestheticly to your work but it has greatly improved the accuracy of mine. I need to work on the blade honing some as you can see it is a little rough. Works nicely though. Thanks for saving me 30 bucks or whatever these things cost!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Speaking of blades… where would one find the blades for these types of tools?


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

On the infilled and dovetailed dovetail saddle, how are the pins secured, epoxy? Did you make them from tube brass stock or buy pins? (meaning also: Are they straight, tapered, etc)

Hi Will

The pins are made from straight mild steel rod. I drilled the brass first, then epoxied the pieces to the wood. Once dry I drilled for the rod, tapped the pins in (with a tad of epoxy in the wood, ends of rods having a small notch), then filed it flush. One must be careful letting the epoxy dry fully and not using heat (i.e. grinding) afterwards as the epoxy will soften. The friction fit of the rod and brass sides is very strong.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent knife Rob. Post it again when you are happy it is complete.

For reference, with the carving knives I made, the handles are laminated around the blade before shaping. The blade is shaped into a dovetail on the inside, and then I transfer this mortice into the handle stock.

The blades are made from old Stanley plane blades. I will get around to a Tutorial one of these days.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Speaking of blades… where would one find the blades for these types of tools?

Hi Interpim

Knives are made from HSS jigsaw blades. Bowsaw made from bandsaw blade. Router plane blade made from a hex key. I put aside blades from vintage planes (especially the 3/16" thick ones) and re-use those. Sometime I chop up an old chisel or use a length of 01 steel. I am happy enough to retemper the steel. New blades come from Hock or Lee Valley. Saws reuse old saw blades or you can get spring steel in scrapers (9" and 14" length) from your local borg. The latter has a blue coating.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow very nice work. Its probably just a joy to look at your shop daily. Let alone work in it. Talented.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

More tools since last posting (apologiies for the large size but these were created for my website). Full length articles linked with each item:










http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/GalootSmootherII.html










http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/TheCarouselShootingBoardFence.html










http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Soyouwanttomakeadovetailchisel.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Exquisite work!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dang those tools looks …...........I have no words
thank´s for sharing this

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

dam next time i need a hand tool i'll be calling you instead of tools for working wood,lie nielson, rockler.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! is all I got.
now I'm really inspired to try making a few, you see so many of these at antique shops and I thought I could make those.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! Over the years I have made a lot of my own tools, but they are uglier than a mans ass. Your tools are a work of art in and of themselves.
Bill


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

How in the world did you get all those pictures to post ??
I cant get one :::::::::: to go


----------



## olddutchman1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I to must tell You what a Great set of Home Built tools! Beautiful work! I enjoy making tools to help Me, but mine are funchionable, and that is as far as I go! Great work!


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Just discovered this thread, your work is inspiring!


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

I would call this jewelery rather than tool-making. Love those hand saws! Thank you for sharing.


----------

